# Soaking Aquasoil before use



## Voo (25 Aug 2008)

With all these reports of Aquasoil Amazonia leaching ammonia, would i be able to soak it in a tub for a week or two before use, to minimise the ammonia spikes ?

I have fish in the tank so didnt know if i could get away with soaking it for a while first, rather than having to do loads of water changes.

Would soaking have any detrimental effects on the aquasoil?


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

It would be better to soak it for a month, it has no effect on the AS


----------



## JamesM (25 Aug 2008)

Disturbing AS can cause ammonia spikes though, so as soon as you drain it and move it to the tank, wouldn't it still need a while to settle again?


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Disturbing AS can cause ammonia spikes though, so as soon as you drain it and move it to the tank, wouldn't it still need a while to settle again?



probobaly but it wont be as bad i would of thought.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Aug 2008)

If your tank has a mature filter and you plant heavily straight away you can add the AS and simply do daily 50% water changes to manage the ammonia.  The spikes aren't that high and the fish will love the extra water changes.  I removed my fish when using AS for the second time and found there was no detectable ammonia or nirite after one day!  So I put the fish back and they were fine.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> f your tank has a mature filter and you plant heavily straight away you can add the AS and simply do daily 50% water changes to manage the ammonia



i'll second that, ive had no probs doing the above.


----------



## Voo (25 Aug 2008)

If dosing EI, would i need to reduce any of the ferts?

Also, are there any plants that are better at absorbing the ammonia, or just any fast growing weeds?

Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Aug 2008)

I dose very lightly so simply carried on.  If you dose heavily you may want to reduce the macros but I'd keep the micros at full strength.  TO be honest I think you could carry on as normal there.

Any fast growers will be fine.  Just make sure there's plenty of CO2 too so the plants can use all those ferts!


----------



## jay (26 Aug 2008)

Been reading about some batches of AS leeching ammonia more than others... a bit hit and miss. Some do a few water changes with a mature filter and done. Others do daily 60% WC for a week, use Purigen and mature filter etc... then still get a massive ammonia spike.
I'm starting to dread it as I've just got a 4 ft tank and ordered Amazonia soil  

Got some old substrate from existing tank thats loaded with bacteria that I'm going to lay under the AS. Hopefully that would help too.
Mature media always helps if you got it.


----------

